# Admission to disney



## brigian (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if we have any Wyndham or Bonnet creek perks for admission tickets ?  If not does anyone know the best place to purchase them ahead of time ?


----------



## antjmar (Oct 16, 2012)

brigian said:


> Does anyone know if we have any Wyndham or Bonnet creek perks for admission tickets ?  If not does anyone know the best place to purchase them ahead of time ?



I used  http://www.undercovertourist.com/ when we went last year. BC did offer great prices on tickets if you attended a sales presentation. 
If I hadnt purchased already I probably would have gone. If I recall for a family of 4 for a 4or 5 day pass it would have saved us over $300! BUT the sales staff is very aggresive!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 16, 2012)

Wyndham Bonnet Creek has a theme park desk, manned by Disney cast members, where you can buy tickets. Or, you can go online to Walt Disney World Ticket Site and buy them with possible specials.

The last time we were at WBC, they did not offer tickets as a coercion to do their member update (they gave us a $75 card).

TS


----------



## CO skier (Oct 16, 2012)

We purchased discount tickets through:

http://www.orlandofuntickets.com/Ma...orld tickets&gclid=CKmPybG3hrMCFegWMgodNiUA9Q

(... don't know how the pricing compares with the others).

We needed the tickets on short notice.  The Will Call pick-up location is located just NE of the Hi 535/I4 interchange and would be very convenient to BC.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Oct 16, 2012)

The last time we were there we could buy 1 day base tickets for 35000 points. I'm not sure what the discount cash price is.


----------



## kimberley8 (Oct 17, 2012)

undercovertourist...sign up for the newsletter & the link for cheaper pricing comes in the newsletter....also they do sell them at Bonnet Creek...not sure what the pricing is...did use them for Universal & they were cheaper than gate prices. You can always call Bonnet Creek...same here as far as presentation...no tickets, AMEX gift card.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 17, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> manned by Disney cast members, TS


 
They are minimum wage workers/employees, why do we buy in to this nonsense


----------



## CO skier (Oct 17, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> They are minimum wage workers/employees, why do we buy in to this nonsense



It is part of Fantasyland.


----------



## joestein (Oct 18, 2012)

Actually the best way to get tickets is through the Disney Youth Education Program.

If you are traveling with children under 18, you can enroll them in a "education" program (which is free) and it allows you be DEEPLY discounted tickets. 

I did it for my last visit to Disney.  My family and I spent about 2.5 hours at the living sea in Epcot, learning about Ecology of the sea, but it allowed us to by (4) 5 day hoppers at around $600 total.

Joe


----------



## justmeinflorida (Oct 18, 2012)

joestein said:


> Actually the best way to get tickets is through the Disney Youth Education Program.
> 
> If you are traveling with children under 18, you can enroll them in a "education" program (which is free) and it allows you be DEEPLY discounted tickets.
> 
> ...



I was going to suggest the same thing. Here's a link, and the more days you add the better the discount per day.


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow, this is very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andex (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!! that is awsome!


----------



## chriskre (Oct 22, 2012)

AAA offices also have discount Disney tickets.


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 22, 2012)

chriskre said:


> AAA offices also have discount Disney tickets.



They do. I usually buy mine from my local office, but I think this education tour is worth the 3 hrs for the huge discount.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 22, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> They do. I usually buy mine from my local office, but I think this education tour is worth the 3 hrs for the huge discount.



Probably true for non-FL residents.  
Since you live in GA, doesn't Disney offer GA resident discounts also?  
I thought I read somewhere that they had similar discounts as FL residents.
That may have been a while ago though.


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 22, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Probably true for non-FL residents.
> Since you live in GA, doesn't Disney offer GA resident discounts also?
> I thought I read somewhere that they had similar discounts as FL residents.
> That may have been a while ago though.



No, they don't. I wish.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 23, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> No, they don't. I wish.



Well, how un neighborly is that.  :annoyed:


----------



## kjsgrammy (Oct 23, 2012)

joestein said:


> Actually the best way to get tickets is through the Disney Youth Education Program.
> 
> If you are traveling with children under 18, you can enroll them in a "education" program (which is free) and it allows you be DEEPLY discounted tickets.
> 
> ...



Joe:  Can you please expand on this please.  Are you saying that your entire family went to the Education Program (adults & children?)?  We are going to WDW in late April, 2013, with our daughter, SIL, & 2 grandkids.  Hubby & I are getting FL annual passes, but the Education Program sounds like something that would be great for daughter's family.

Also, did you enjoy the program itself at the Living Seas?

The link another poster provided is indicating that 2013 prices will be coming out shortly and I'll keep monitoring that.


----------



## JimMIA (Oct 23, 2012)

kjsgrammy said:


> Hubby & I are getting FL annual passes...


For Florida residents, be sure to check ALL the options -- and there are MANY besides the straight FL annual pass.

There is a Florida-resident promotion going on right now, through June I believe that offers 1,3 & 4 day passes, both base and park-hopper for good discounts.  

We often get the Florida Seasonal or Florida Seasonal Weekday Select passes, which are deeply discounted (and restricted) annual passes.  The main holiday periods and summer vacation are excluded, but we don't go then anyway, so that's a non-issue for us.

They also offer several specialty passes to Florida residents, like Epcot after 4PM and waterparks after 2 PM.

Lots of options, so check everything carefully.


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 23, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Well, how un neighborly is that.  :annoyed:



I agree 100%.


----------



## joestein (Oct 23, 2012)

kjsgrammy said:


> Joe:  Can you please expand on this please.  Are you saying that your entire family went to the Education Program (adults & children?)?  We are going to WDW in late April, 2013, with our daughter, SIL, & 2 grandkids.  Hubby & I are getting FL annual passes, but the Education Program sounds like something that would be great for daughter's family.
> 
> Also, did you enjoy the program itself at the Living Seas?
> 
> The link another poster provided is indicating that 2013 prices will be coming out shortly and I'll keep monitoring that.



We registered both of my children for the program.  Each child is allowed a chaperone, so that covered my wife and I.

So that allowed us to buy a ticket for each of us and we all attended the program.   My kids loved the program, but I found it a little boring.  I have to mention that my kids love that sort of stuff anyway.  I dont mind being slightly bored for 2.5 hours to save $600.

Joe


----------



## justmeinflorida (Oct 29, 2012)

kjsgrammy said:


> Joe:  Can you please expand on this please.  Are you saying that your entire family went to the Education Program (adults & children?)?  We are going to WDW in late April, 2013, with our daughter, SIL, & 2 grandkids.  Hubby & I are getting FL annual passes, but the Education Program sounds like something that would be great for daughter's family.
> 
> Also, did you enjoy the program itself at the Living Seas?
> 
> The link another poster provided is indicating that 2013 prices will be coming out shortly and I'll keep monitoring that.



You might want to also check out the Disney HomeSchool Days and no your child doesn't have to be a homeschool child :whoopie: The website only shows 2012 availability but if you click "ready to order" you get to chose between 2012 & 2013. After clicking 2013, don't forget to click WDW and then chose Disney Homeschool Days. Right now there's availability through Jan. 30th but more will be added soon.


----------

